# Dirty hand tools leaky seal on cylinder



## Jwilliams (Apr 17, 2018)

So I purchased my dht 30 splitter in February this year and after about 8-10 hrs of use I noticed the seal around the ram on the cylinder was leaking oil out. I called customer service and thinking they would just send me a new seal to replace my self they gave me the option to take it to a shop have it replaced and get them the bill or they would send me a whole new cylinder. New cylinder is in the process of shipping now. I can honestly say that dirty hand tools customer service is outstanding. Makes me happy to know they are willing to stand behind their product!


----------



## Iaff113 (Apr 17, 2018)

Had the same issue with my DHT 30 ton. They sent me a new cylinder same day with out question. I haven’t had the problem since I installed that. Couldn’t have asked for better customer service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sb47 (Apr 18, 2018)

I see a lot of post about DHT splitters and there warranty policy. They do seem to honer warranty work without question, however I see a lot of these post. Looks like DHT would fix these issues before they ship. The number one issue I see is leaking hydraulics. Seems to be a lot of failures with these units. Whats going on over at DHT? Makes me wounder if they are using cheap components and gambling they wont fail.


----------



## Jwilliams (Apr 18, 2018)

My 30ton dht is fantastic so far yes only has 8-10 hours but with the Honda engine it’s fantastic I couldn’t ask for a better piece of equipment if the only problem is a leaking seal. Then I’m fine with that but I know there was guys on here who were always bad talking dht but so far I would buy another one tomorrow if I had to replace mine


----------



## sb47 (Apr 18, 2018)

Jwilliams said:


> My 30ton dht is fantastic so far yes only has 8-10 hours but with the Honda engine it’s fantastic I couldn’t ask for a better piece of equipment if the only problem is a leaking seal. Then I’m fine with that but I know there was guys on here who were always bad talking dht but so far I would buy another one tomorrow if I had to replace mine




I'm not trying to bash DHT at all, I'm just pointing out what I'm observing.


----------



## Gkiesel (Nov 21, 2018)

Old thread I know but I thought I would chime in. DHT does have very good customer service. They stood behind my 27 ton even after it was out of warranty. 
That said, my splitter lost the pump around 27 hours, which they replaced, and then lost the cylinder some time after that. DHT made good on both, but it begs the question about they're quality control.
Would I buy another? Yes. But maybe they need to get on their suppliers to up the quality.


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 21, 2018)

Gkiesel said:


> Old thread I know but I thought I would chime in. DHT does have very good customer service. They stood behind my 27 ton even after it was out of warranty.
> That said, my splitter lost the pump around 27 hours, which they replaced, and then lost the cylinder some time after that. DHT made good on both, but it begs the question about they're quality control.
> Would I buy another? Yes. But maybe they need to get on their suppliers to up the quality.


@Gkiesel. just add a 3rd case nof beer.


----------



## nomad (Sep 25, 2019)

Bought the 35 ton last year, cylinder went out within four hours, new one arrived two weeks later. Installed the new one and it started leaking elsewhere, called in for warranty work and it took six weeks to get it back. Split approximately eight cords and it started leaking again. Returned it to the shop for repair where it sat for another eight weeks. Get it back, run it for an hour and the return hose has melted. I have made several calls to DHT over the course of three days, total time 2.5 hours. I have yet to speak with anyone and am unable to get any info as to where I can get a replacement hose. Might be the worst purchase I've ever made.


----------



## Iaff113 (Sep 25, 2019)

I’ve replaced three cylinders that they have sent me. As well as oil and filter. They all have the same issue after about 5 hours. Can’t complain about anything else. It splits everything I throw at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad (Sep 25, 2019)

Iaff113 said:


> I’ve replaced three cylinders that they have sent me. As well as oil and filter. They all have the same issue after about 5 hours. Can’t complain about anything else. It splits everything I throw at it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Every five hours you have to replace the cylinder?


----------



## Iaff113 (Sep 25, 2019)

I have replaced three cylinders. After about 5 hours of use on all three they have devolved the seal leak just like the above picture. It’s just a trickle of a leak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FredBear (Oct 19, 2019)

welp, my hydraulic cylinder started to leak. I've had the DHT 28 ton for about 4 years. Haven't really used it much. I have not called because I figure they wouldn't warranty it. But looking at it how the heck do you get that cap off the cylinder?


----------



## motoguy (Dec 21, 2019)

Same question as FredBear....how does the cap come off the DHT cylinder?


----------



## duckman (Dec 21, 2019)

take that screw out , tap the cap in to expose the snap ring ,dig the ring out with a pick or small screw driver . then the piston rod will pull out. drain the oil out the hose fitting first best you can.


----------



## motoguy (Dec 21, 2019)

Got it. Thanks! Just need to find a source for seals now.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 21, 2019)

motoguy said:


> Got it. Thanks! Just need to find a source for seals now.
> 
> View attachment 781957
> View attachment 781958


Hydraulic repair shop near you?


----------



## kevin j (Dec 22, 2019)

Need to find out why the seals failed first. Damaged rod surface, bent rod, damaged rod bushing, side loading on rod, external damage, etc etc.
It is possible the seals were poor quality OEM, or damaged at install. Is this a china cylinder?


----------



## NSMaple1 (Dec 22, 2019)

Seems to me I've read a lot of DHT leaky cylinder stories.


----------



## tla100 (Dec 22, 2019)

So sounds like their systems contaminated with some type of abrasive. Their filters suck? Tank full of shavings or grit? My $200 cylinder from farm supply store has been fine since new 5-6 years ago.

If I had one, would flush system a few times and replace fluid with quality hydraulic fluid with new filter.


----------



## Cape Fear Saw House (Feb 9, 2021)

motoguy said:


> Got it. Thanks! Just need to find a source for seals now.
> 
> View attachment 781957
> View attachment 781958


Hey motoguy I have a Dirty Hand Tools 27 ton splitter cylinder thats leaking hydraulic fluid at the ram rod seal. Which seal kit did you use? 
Do you have the manufacture and part number you can pass along? 
Thanks a bunch
Vic


----------



## Cape Fear Saw House (Feb 9, 2021)

motoguy said:


> Got it. Thanks! Just need to find a source for seals now.
> 
> View attachment 781957
> View attachment 781958


Hey motoguy I have a Dirty Hand Tools 27 ton splitter cylinder thats leaking hydraulic fluid at the ram rod seal. Which seal kit did you use?
Do you have the manufacture and part number you can pass along?
Thanks a bunch
Vic


----------



## Apyron (Mar 31, 2021)

Cape Fear Saw House said:


> Hey motoguy I have a Dirty Hand Tools 27 ton splitter cylinder thats leaking hydraulic fluid at the ram rod seal. Which seal kit did you use?
> Do you have the manufacture and part number you can pass along?
> Thanks a bunch
> Vic


Hey guys I’m trying to replace the cylinders seals. Question how do I get the ram out of the cylinder?


----------



## cumminstinkerer (Mar 31, 2021)

either unscrew or remove snapring on gland, then pull like mofo on the rod, using compressed air to blow it out is possible but can also be really risky, use extreme caution, I have seen guys shoot the rod and gland out doing that and it crashes into things with a lot of force. Also just FYI, a ram is specifically for a single acting cylinder where the rod is the same size as the id of the barrel and the rod is the actual piston, in a two way or any other setup where the rod coming out is smaller than the actual bore (therefore having an actual piston) the piece coming out is properly referred to as the rod.


----------



## cumminstinkerer (Mar 31, 2021)

I have had cylinders that I rebuilt that you had to physically chain the barrel end to an anchor point and use a forklift or skidsteer to jerk the rod free, especially if the piston seals were screwed up, also had a couple over the years that I had to cut the barrel off the gland because something went wrong, when you have 20+feet of pipe on the gland wrench on a 6 inch cylinder gland and a 280 pound guy hanging on it plus you're heating the barrel around it and the gland wont budge something is wrong, turned out customer had a piece of junk fall out of the cab and get between the boom and that cylinder while it was in motion thus distorting the barrel. Funny how the truth comes out after they get the repair estimate.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 31, 2021)

cumminstinkerer said:


> I have had cylinders that I rebuilt that you had to physically chain the barrel end to an anchor point and use a forklift or skidsteer to jerk the rod free, especially if the piston seals were screwed up, also had a couple over the years that I had to cut the barrel off the gland because something went wrong, when you have 20+feet of pipe on the gland wrench on a 6 inch cylinder gland and a 280 pound guy hanging on it plus you're heating the barrel around it and the gland wont budge something is wrong, turned out customer had a piece of junk fall out of the cab and get between the boom and that cylinder while it was in motion thus distorting the barrel. Funny how the truth comes out after they get the repair estimate.


We blew one out with air and some assistance by hand and it went off like a mortar.


----------



## cumminstinkerer (Mar 31, 2021)

@lone wolf we blew one out of a 580K case boom cylinder one time when i was working at a dealer and it shot the rod about 20 feet into a steel drum and crushed it, and in the process it split the barrel.


----------



## Apyron (Mar 31, 2021)

cumminstinkerer said:


> either unscrew or remove snapring on gland, then pull like mofo on the rod, using compressed air to blow it out is possible but can also be really risky, use extreme caution, I have seen guys shoot the rod and gland out doing that and it crashes into things with a lot of force. Also just FYI, a ram is specifically for a single acting cylinder where the rod is the same size as the id of the barrel and the rod is the actual piston, in a two way or any other setup where the rod coming out is smaller than the actual bore (therefore having an actual piston) the piece coming out is properly referred to as the rod.


Thanks I was able to get it out. Do you happen to have a part number for the seal inside the piston?It is the teal green seal. I have the dust seal and expansion seal.


----------



## Apyron (Apr 1, 2021)

motoguy said:


> Got it. Thanks! Just need to find a source for seals now.
> 
> View attachment 781957
> View attachment 781958


Hey bud do you have a part number for the inner seal on the piston? It is the one that is a teal green color. I have the outside dust seal and the expansion seal. Just couldn’t get number off the inner due to it being torn up pretty bad.


----------



## Tmeyer125 (Aug 6, 2021)

4 bore x 24 stroke hydraulic cylinder, log splitter double acting cylinder | Magister Hydraulics


4" bore x 24" stroke log splitter hydraulic cylinder 3500 PSI. Heavy-duty hydraulics, 2-year hassle-free warranty, free ground Continental US shipping. Magister cylinders manufactured using steel piston and steel gland with wear rings for long life. Welded steel clevis end and pin through hole...




www.magisterhyd.com





This is the website I used for my 22 ton DHT splitter, they have the entire cylinder and also the seals if needed.


----------



## sean donato (Aug 9, 2021)

Can't believe you guys don't have a decent hydraulic shop close by, we have 2 close around here that I use. If they can't get you fixed up they can have it ordered and shipped in a few days, several times on smaller cylinders it turned out not much more cost just to replaced the cylinder rather then rebuild it.


----------

